# Avatars MIA



## Hugh Manatee (16 Nov 2017)

Over the last couple of days amongst all the other upheaval, my iFad has stopped displaying everyone's avatars. My internet doesn't seem to have slowed down at all and I haven't updated the iFad. Thinking it was a space issue I checked and it isn't. I have tried clearing cookies etc and restarting aforementioned iFad but apart from @biggs682 I cannot see a single one:







Any ideas anyone?


----------



## I like Skol (16 Nov 2017)

You lucky B'stard.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Nov 2017)

Are you permanently logged in? If so, log out and back in again. 
Are the avatars visible if you tap on someone’s profile?


----------



## Hugh Manatee (16 Nov 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Are you permanently logged in? If so, log out and back in again.
> Are the avatars visible if you tap on someone’s profile?



Yes, always logged in but had to do it again when I reset Safari. Oddly, yes it does show. I can also see Biggs on the status update but nothing else.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Nov 2017)

Try a different browser? Dolphin or Opera possibly.


----------



## Scoosh (16 Nov 2017)

Cleared the cache (Ctr + F5, IIRC) ?


----------



## biggs682 (16 Nov 2017)

@Hugh Manatee have i been promoted without being told ???


----------



## classic33 (16 Nov 2017)

Keep on getting the same on mobile.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (16 Nov 2017)

classic33 said:


> Keep on getting the same on mobile.



I can see everyone's but yours. Just a placeholder...


----------



## Beebo (16 Nov 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Over the last couple of days amongst all the other upheaval, my iFad has stopped displaying everyone's avatars. My internet doesn't seem to have slowed down at all and I haven't updated the iFad. Thinking it was a space issue I checked and it isn't. I have tried clearing cookies etc and restarting aforementioned iFad but apart from @biggs682 I cannot see a single one:
> 
> View attachment 383320
> 
> ...


Me too, i will try logging out and back again.


----------



## classic33 (16 Nov 2017)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I can see everyone's but yours. Just a placeholder...
> 
> View attachment 383334


Maybe I'm not all here!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (16 Nov 2017)

classic33 said:


> Maybe I'm not all here!


I hope you're not expecting an argument.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Nov 2017)

No probs on my 5s


----------



## classic33 (16 Nov 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> No probs on my 5s


I've had it on & off for the last week.


----------



## Shaun (17 Nov 2017)

I've modified a setting on the CDN in relation to images on mobile devices over mobile connections. Let me know if the images are displaying now @Hugh Manatee and @Beebo?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Hugh Manatee (17 Nov 2017)

Shaun said:


> I've modified a setting on the CDN in relation to images on mobile devices over mobile connections. Let me know if the images are displaying now @Hugh Manatee and @Beebo?
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun



Sorted. Everyone is back. Thanks!


----------



## Beebo (17 Nov 2017)

Shaun said:


> I've modified a setting on the CDN in relation to images on mobile devices over mobile connections. Let me know if the images are displaying now @Hugh Manatee and @Beebo?
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun


Me too.


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Sorted. Everyone is back. Thanks!


Everyone?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (17 Nov 2017)

classic33 said:


> Everyone?



You were back this morning but have reverted to a placeholder again.


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2017)

glasgowcyclist said:


> You were back this morning but have reverted to a placeholder again.


Boy George moment?


----------



## Hugh Manatee (19 Nov 2017)

Whatever happened in the last twenty minutes or so has disappeared them all again. Biggs is still shown though.


----------



## classic33 (19 Nov 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Whatever happened in the last twenty minutes or so has disappeared them all again. *Biggs is still shown though.*


He's after your bikes!


----------



## Shaun (20 Nov 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Whatever happened in the last twenty minutes or so has disappeared them all again. Biggs is still shown though.


I temporarily re-enabled the CDN setting, but turned it off shortly after you posted. Should be okay now.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (20 Nov 2017)

Shaun said:


> I temporarily re-enabled the CDN setting, but turned it off shortly after you posted. Should be okay now.



Famous last words!

I can see everyone's but yours and @classic33 's:







Edited to add: That's the view on my laptop but everything's ok on my Nexus. Odd.


----------



## classic33 (20 Nov 2017)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Famous last words!
> 
> I can see everyone's but yours and @classic33 's:
> 
> ...


I refer you to my first reply to you on the matter.


----------



## classic33 (21 Nov 2017)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Famous last words!
> 
> I can see everyone's but yours and @classic33 's:
> 
> ...


Same two missing, the only two.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (21 Nov 2017)

classic33 said:


> Same two missing, the only two.
> View attachment 384148



Can't see them for @Dogtrousers or @PaulSB either.

Edited to add: Or @Accy cyclist , @Peteaud, @ozboz ...


----------



## Shaun (21 Nov 2017)

What operating system and browser are you using?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (21 Nov 2017)

Shaun said:


> What operating system and browser are you using?


Win8 and IE9 on the laptop. Everything's fine on the iPad.


----------



## Shaun (21 Nov 2017)

Try pressing CTRL+F5 to see if the images load - if not, try refreshing your browser cache: http://refreshyourcache.com/en/internet-explorer-9/


----------



## classic33 (21 Nov 2017)

Shaun said:


> What operating system and browser are you using?


Windows 10 & Internet Explorer(for the screenshot).


----------



## glasgowcyclist (22 Nov 2017)

Shaun said:


> Try pressing CTRL+F5 to see if the images load - if not, try refreshing your browser cache: http://refreshyourcache.com/en/internet-explorer-9/



My mistake, I'm on IE11, but neither a forced refresh nor clearing the cache worked.
I've also just tried it on a work PC running Win7 and IE11 (on which I've never accessed CC before) and the usual avatars are still missing. Makes no difference if I'm logged in or not.


----------



## Spinney (22 Nov 2017)

glasgowcyclist said:


> My mistake, I'm on IE11, but neither a forced refresh nor clearing the cache worked.
> I've also just tried it on a work PC running Win7 and IE11 (on which I've never accessed CC before) and the usual avatars are still missing. Makes no difference if I'm logged in or not.


Do you _want _ to see an animated Death figure?


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2017)

Spinney said:


> Do you _want _ to see an animated Death figure?


His list of missing avatars is growing though!

There's the Christmas one I could use?


----------



## Spinney (22 Nov 2017)

classic33 said:


> His list of missing avatars is growing though!
> 
> There's the Christmas one I could use?


Noo, it's not December yet!
(And we'd better stop taking this off topic.)


----------



## glasgowcyclist (1 Dec 2017)

I can now see everyone's avatars, what happened?


----------



## Shaun (1 Dec 2017)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I can now see everyone's avatars, what happened?


No changes that I'm aware of. It's magic!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (1 Dec 2017)

Shaun said:


> No changes that I'm aware of. It's magic!



It must be, because they've vanished again!
(Well, all but @classic33 and his festive avatar)


----------



## classic33 (1 Dec 2017)

glasgowcyclist said:


> It must be, because they've vanished again!
> (Well, all but @classic33 and his festive avatar)


It's December now.


----------

